# Nidan Testing at Hidden Valley Aikikai



## davew478 (Sep 7, 2008)

Shihan Robert Kubo of Aikido of Hawaii International presides over Nidan testing at Hidden Valley Aikikai in San Marcos,California




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=247QTVrLVeU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygkvCqwDyg8&feature=related
  This is the Nidan test for one of my Sensei`s
Also visit our website we have some videos and pictures
http://www.hiddenvalleyaikikai.com/
Enjoy!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for those links


----------

